# is being considered/is considered to be



## Georgia14

Hello,

Could you please help me with this sentence:

The teacher concluded that the essay .......acceptable.

a) is being considered
b) is considered to be

Care e diferența între ele? Știu că răspunsul e varianta b, dar nu știu explicația.

Mulțumesc.


----------



## farscape

The essay is being considered for an award / publishing in the next issue
vs.
The essay is considered to be a metaphor / his last work.


----------



## Georgia14

farscape said:


> The essay is being considered for an award / publishing in the next issue
> vs.
> The essay is considered to be a metaphor / his last work.


Thank you.


----------

